# DateChooser?



## OceanDriver (13. Jun 2008)

Hallo,


gibt es eine Gui Komponente mit der ich ein Datum auswählen kann?
Hab leider in Google nix gefunden.


----------



## Gast (14. Jun 2008)

Dann hast du aber nicht sehr gründlich geschaut.
Sowas gibts u.a. in SwingX: http://swinglabs.org

Oder auch von pswing: http://pswing.sourceforge.net/demo.html


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Jun 2008)

oder JCalendar oder
dieser JCalendar und 
noch ein JCalendar

oder mit der Forumsuche!


----------



## OcaenDriver (14. Jun 2008)

Danke mit dem dritten JCalender von L-ectron-X gehts sehr gut!


Ich hätte noch eine Frage bezüglich einer JList. Diese soll einfache Date-Objekte (wobei es schon reichen würde, diese als String zu speichern!) - doch wie kann ich die hinzufügen?Mit add nimmt er ja solche Objekte nicht an!


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Jun 2008)

Du besorgst dir das ListModel deiner JList:

```
DefaultListModel model = (DefaultListModel)jList.getModel();
```

Auf _model_ kannst du dann die Methode zum Hinzufügen aufrufen:

```
model.addElement(einString);
```


----------



## The_S (16. Jun 2008)

Zur Vollständigkeit:

Den hier find ich auch noch gut http://microba.sourceforge.net/


----------

